# Sind Griller unter Euch?



## Vogel (22. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe ne Frage zum Thema Grillen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir bisschen weiterhelfen.
Ich möchte mir im Garten quasi eine Außen"küche" mit Grill machen. Ich möchte aber einen Gartenkamin als Grill nutzen. und zwar den: http://nordpeis.de/Produkte/Gartenkaminanlagen/Napoli-Garden

ich möchte einen Kamin weil ich mir daraus sowas in der Art bauen will: * defekter Link entfernt *

Ich habe soetwas auch schon mit elktrogrills oder was das auch immer ist gesehen. Was mir aber von der Optik her nicht so gut gefällt. Daher hab ich mir für den Kamin entschieden. Bzw. Das kommt jetzt darauf an was ihr mir zur Grillleistung sagen könnt. Also meiner Meinung dürften da keine Problem für 0815 Griller auftreten oder?

Ich dachte auch einen Kamin wegen der Witterung. Ich glaube einen Elektrogrill muss man mehr behüten wenn der draussen steht .


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Vogel,
den Kamin aus Deinem 2. Link hatte ich mir auch mal zugelegt, weil ich angesichts des
hier beständig wehenden Windes mit den normalen Grills immer Probleme hatte.

Von dem Kamin hatte ich mir versprochen, dass er unproblematischer ist.

War aber nicht an dem.
1. schlug der Wind, wenn er aus der falschen Richtung kam da auch rein und
2. konnte ich ihn noch nicht einmal abends irgendwie so zu machen, dass
man ruhigen Gewissens schlafen gehen konnte, wenn da noch Kohle glühte.

Zudem fand ich es sehr unpraktisch, dass man nicht richtig an das Fleisch ran kam
zum Wenden und mit der Temperaturregulierung stark eingeschränkt war.

Ich habe dann lange Zeit, weil er mir eigentlich zu teuer war, mit einem Smoker
geliebäugelt.

Letztendlich habe ich ihn dann aber doch gekauft ....und das keine einzige Sekunde bereut!

http://www.rumo.de/JBBQSmoker_Silver_classic.html

Wir haben sogar im tiefsten Winter gegrillt und auch bei Sturm steht er bombenfest
und man kann grillen, ohne, dass man Funkenfluggefahr hat 

Außerdem lässt sich durch die indirekte Hitze auch Fleisch garen, ohne, dass man auf
die Uhr schauen muss oder ständig wenden oder so  - es ist absolut immer zart 

 und die Hühner haben auch schon mal Maß genommen 

 

Jetzt ist der Kamin "Deko"  und wird als Ablage für alles, was auf dem Tisch im Weg
ist verwendet 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Petta (22. Mai 2015)

LG
Kirstin[/QUOTE]


Tanny schrieb:


> Letztendlich habe ich ihn dann aber doch gekauft ....und das keine einzige Sekunde bereut!



Hallo Kirstin,
würdest Du mal verraten was der gekostet hat?
Ist auf der Internetseite von Rumo leider nicht zu sehen


----------



## pyro (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe einen 57er Weber Kugelgrill und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Ich will beim Grillen mit Kohle grillen, es schmeckt einfach anders. 

Wer mit Strom oder Gas grillt kann sein Grillgut genauso gut in der Küche am Herd brutzeln, das ist für mich nicht grillen.


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2015)

1045,- € inkl. Lieferung. 
Ich hatte ihn über Amazon bestellt. 

Für knapp unter 1000,- gibt es ihn ohne die Kochplatte auf der Feuerkammer. 

Es gibt auch reihenweise billigere Nachbauten, aber bei meinen Recherchen im I-Net fand ich raus, 
dass die deutlich dünnere Materialien, keine Edelstahlgrillroste etc. haben und in Grillerforen wurden
die Nachbauten durch die Bank als nicht sonderlich langlebig kritisiert. 

Dieser ist wirklich so massiv und schwer, dass man ihn kaum zu zweit anheben kann und er ist wirklich ziemlich 
unkaputtbar. 

Da der Hersteller schrieb, dass dieser Grill NICHT dafür gedacht ist, den Winter in einem 
Winterlager zu verbringen, sondern ganzjährig draußen stehen kann und weil man 
"den letzten Grill seines Lebens gekauft hat - es sei denn, 
man will sich auf die größere Version mit dem Räucherturm umstellen",
habe ich die Probe auf s Exempel gemacht: 

Der Grill verträgt wirklich absolut alles und sieht immernoch aus wie neu 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jule (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir grillen auch sehr viel. Haben einen Weber Gasgrill mit Wagen (der steht seit 3 Jahren mit Abdeckhaube draußen) und einen 57er Kugelgrill (ebenfalls von Weber und mit Haube draußen) Wir wollen dieses oder nächstes Jahr auch eine "Grilllandschaft" errichten, hatten uns bisher aber nur mit Steinen beschäftigt. Ich finde die Fertigbauelemente (in deinem zweiten Bild) nicht so geschickt, weil mir meist die "Einteilung" nicht passt, bei den Steinen kann ich Mauern und setze mir da ein Brett wo ich es will 

Den Kamingrill aus deinem zweiten Bild hatten wir bisher auf unserem Freizeitgrundstück stehen. Zum Grillen haben wir ihn aber nur sehr wenig genommen, weil er sehr unpraktisch war. Oft ging das Feuer nicht richtig an und wenn dann hat es (mit Windeinwirkung) sehr stark gelodert. Außerdem mussten wir uns einen stabileren Rost anfertigen lassen, weil das irgendwie alles nicht gepasst hat. Es hat uns einfach keinen Spass gemacht und dann haben wir uns auch dort einen Kugelgrill zugelegt. 

Zu deinem Favoriten kann ich nichts sagen, gut aussehen tut er aber  

OT:  mein Mann will auch unbedingt einen Smoker... aber dazu fehlt ihm noch mein OK.   Er nimmt die  beiden Anderen gerne und uns reichen die auch... na man wird sehen


----------



## Geisy (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich hab Gasgrill, Holzkohle Schwenkgrilll und Holzbackofen und kann nicht bestätigen das Gas schlechter ist. Liegt vielleicht auch am Grill.
Hier sind einige Bilder:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sport-am-teich.42635/
Ich hab mit der Familie den Test gemacht und mit Gas und Holzkohle gegrillt. 
Keiner konnte mir sicher sagen was wovon kommt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Vogel,

nix für ungut, um ein paar Würstchen zu _*braten*_ reicht das Teil, aber zum *Grillen* braucht es schon was "Richtiges" (z.B. Kugelgrill / Smoker)

und nur noch ein Paar Links ohne Senf und Mayo 

http://www.grillsportverein.de/
[URL='http://www.grillsportverein.de/']
[URL='http://www.grillsportverein.de/'][URL]http://www.blackforestbbq.tv/[/URL][/URL][/URL]​


----------



## Tinky (22. Mai 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab Gasgrill, Holzkohle Schwenkgrilll und Holzbackofen und kann nicht bestätigen das Gas schlechter ist. Liegt vielleicht auch am Grill.
> 
> ...



Hallo auch!
Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen 
Habe seit diesem Jahr so einen BroilMaster "Billig Gasgrillwagen" mit 4 Brennern für ca. 150€
Bin super begeistert!
Die Vorteile überwiegen für mich total
Das einzige ist der "Kohlegeruch" in der Nachbarschaft, der etwas fehlt wenn man den Holzkohlegrill anwirft.
Geschmacklich haben wir es mit Würstchen, Fleisch, Fisch getestet...keiner hat einen Unterschied bemerkt.
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Geisy (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bastian

Schau mal nach einer Räucherbox die du mit auf den Gasgrill machen kannst.
Dann klappt das auch mit den Nachbarn.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## sugger1234 (23. Mai 2015)

wir ham auch nenn Weber Kugelgrill, einfach Top nach dem Grillen Deckel drauf alle Öffnungen zu und er ist in ca 45 min abgekühlt
und wenn mich der Nachbar wieder nervt wegen Rauch
dann machen wir das so 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nHPBYhy0Cg_

lol


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo Sugger!
Ausgesprochen gut dieses Video!
....und die keifende Stimme dazu!
......Mann dreht auf!

Ron!


----------



## Vogel (28. Mai 2015)

Hi, So jetzt hab ich mal wieder zeit gefunden um zu antworten 
danke für die ganze antworten.
@mitch aber so richtig ultra mega grillen glaub ich werd ich nicht. Also ich würde mir aufm Smoker auch nur ein Würstchen Braten xD . oder ist auch wenn ich mir zB ein Steak aufn Grill schmeiß der smoker einfach besser?


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2015)

Vogel schrieb:


> aber so richtig ultra mega grillen glaub ich werd ich nicht



dann reicht der nordpeis, aber wenn du mal auf den "Geschmack" gekommen bist dann kannst du ja immer noch eine Kugel / Smoker kaufen.


----------

